# Grandson's sweater and hat done



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

My Grandson will be 2 on Monday. There was a big birthday bash for him today. I knitted a Thomas the Tank Engine sweater and crocheted a Eddie the Engine hat. Unfortunately, I did not get a picture of them before I wrapped them up. With my dad being in and out of the hospital a lot, I did have time to get these finished.

My grandson is really into Thomas the Engine right now. I was concerned that the sweater would not fit because he is tiny for his age. There is room to grow in it and it looks great on him.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow - I am jealous, shame for me. I can't knit or crochet and admire those who do. Would love to see these. s


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

If I can figure out how to upload a picture I will post it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Would love to see pictures. My grand daughter is a big fan of Thomas and friends.


----------

